# How do people get so many TBT bells?



## talisheo (Jul 26, 2013)

I see people with 100 posts and they have like 2000 tbt bells

how do they do that?


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

On the Re-tail board, some people are selling rare ingame items for 100-200 bells apiece. Otherwise I have no idea how people get so many bells, hahaha.


----------



## talisheo (Jul 26, 2013)

that's what i tried to do, got only a few bites.


----------



## OptimusNarwhal (Jul 26, 2013)

Just click their bells, check transactions and figure out where they're getting them.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 26, 2013)

I have so many, but thats because i post a lot, but yeah most get them through item sales


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 27, 2013)

I had 480,000 TBT Bells before Jeremy moved us all to TBT 2.0.
I kinda want it so that everyone gets their Bells back from TBT 1.0 to be honest.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 29, 2013)

some people spam in the villager exchange/giveaway threads


----------



## littlepulco (Feb 13, 2014)

I dont even know how to gain bells


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

Apparently the length of the posts helps too. In threads where I'm actually talking to people I get a lot more bells. It's not crazy amounts like that, but they are building them up. I keep selling mine to people for in game bells also so thats another way they get some. That's usually in increments of 100s too


----------



## Taycat (Feb 13, 2014)

I dunno, but I really want to know what the heck the "welcome" is in my transactions...


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 13, 2014)

As in welcome to the forums? Lol


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

When you first join the site they give you "welcome" tbt bell packages. It's why its easier to have so many bells when you start, but then boom it starts to take awhile.


----------



## Taycat (Feb 13, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> When you first join the site they give you "welcome" tbt bell packages. It's why its easier to have so many bells when you start, but then boom it starts to take awhile.



Well I've gotten a welcome a few times now, haha.  It's really weird, but appreciated I suppose.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm just glad I got some early on haha my name had a typo n.n' I've been told you get a few at like 300bells a piece but I wasn't paying attention


----------

